

Ask HN: What are your goals for 2015? - NickSarath

2014 is coming to an end real quick, and I have to ask, what are some goals you are looking forward to reach for the New Year?<p>As for me I am still a student so the usual, study hard, earn high benchmarks, and what not.<p>Oh and happy New Year!
======
bluerail
I recently became a Programmer (thanks to HN) from a SysAdmin for more than 3
years with Corporates. Now that I am a programmer and that too in a Startup
amidst knowledgeable minds first thing is to "Learn" a lot..

Not just programming, but the things that shape a programmer, business
handling skills and etiquette and more.

And usual things like * learn a new language a month * build a app a month *
code daily apart from regular job * read a book a month and more..

------
_RPM
Still a student as well. I hope to get excellent grades in my classes this
Spring. I hope to also land an internship for Summer 2015, so I'm not sitting
around all summer doing nothing.

I've applied to about 6 places already and have optimized my resume.

------
sjs382
Get my first subscribers (launching in a few weeks).

Beyond that, create a business that allows me to work from anywhere and can
sustain my current standard of living.

------
ElectronCharge
Primary: Survival.

Secondary: Vast opulence.

Tertiary: Interplanetary travel.

I hope you have a great year as well!

------
sideproject
Become profitable!

